# So is this Sailboat Porn? I like...



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

I can't believe how fast these boats are! Absolutely amazing!!! I must see more! Where else can you watch more that aren't just short clips?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

VOR is the best race on the planet. You can see lots of video on their site - but it's all clips like this.

Puma had a series that was pulled for some reason. Don't know why. Great stuff.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

I love watching those! I get wood every time.
I admit, perhaps I need help.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Nem, dude - I love the sailing too - but really. Eewww.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

That is very cool!

At the Toronto Boat Show I spoke with Derek Hatfield (Canadian Vendee Globe and Velux 5 Oceans competitor).

I sponsored the Spirit of Canada at a level that gets me a ride on his boat! (and a 'free' hat and jacket!)

I am very stoked about that!

I doubt we'll be doing the extreme stuff though, although I guess I could go all Fletcher Christian on his head.....


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

I noticed in the video footage that they keep the keels under wraps? They must be doing some crazy stuff! Are there any good sources for seeing some older designs of these high performance boats?

I google'd a little - 7.4 ton keel and bulb limit? Damn!!!


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

LandLocked66c said:


> I can't believe how fast these boats are! Absolutely amazing!!! I must see more! Where else can you watch more that aren't just short clips?


The complete series runs on "Sailing Channel" (cable TV).

You have more information and videos here:

http://www.volvooceanrace.tv/page/Home/0,,12573,00.html


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

smackdaddy said:


> VOR is the best race on the planet. .....


It's a great race. I saw the start of the previous edition in Vigo. Great ambiance.

But the last edition was pretty much eclipsed by the Vendeé Globe, that was raced at the same time.

http://www.vendeeglobe.org/en/

They have made sure that the next edition is not at the same time.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Cool, i'll be checking this out after work.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

flyingwelshman said:


> ..
> I sponsored the Spirit of Canada at a level that gets me a ride on his boat! I am very stoked about that!


Lucky Guy

That's a very nice boat. After you have sailed the boat, tell us about it. Maybe they let you do this:
Alex Thomson Racing - Photo Gallery

It is the new way of adding ballast on an Open60


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

PCP said:


> The complete series runs on "Sailing Channel" (cable TV).


You mean there _is_ a cable sailing channel? How widespread is its coverage?


----------



## nailbunnySPU (Apr 8, 2009)

*whatever floats...*

Sorry, but if someone mentions boat porn and speed, i have to link Hydroptere
YouTube - Hydroptère


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

SailingStNick said:


> You mean there _is_ a cable sailing channel? How widespread is its coverage?


Yacht & Sail

Sports, News, Travel, Lifestyle - Yacht and Sail

It could be a lot better.

Eurosport makes a good coverage of the main big races (1 day in a week)

Sailing | News | Teams | Calendar - Yahoo! Eurosport UK


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

nailbunnySPU said:


> Sorry, but if someone mentions boat porn and speed, i have to link Hydroptere
> YouTube - Hydroptère


That thing is crazy! So it goes 23.6121mph?


----------



## nailbunnySPU (Apr 8, 2009)

LandLocked66c said:


> That thing is crazy! So it goes 23.6121mph?


got a sustained 50 knots, went 61 knots the moment before it capsized

Hydroptère - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

nailbunnySPU said:


> got a sustained 50 knots, went 61 knots the moment before it capsized
> 
> Hydroptère - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


DAMN!!!  Can you imagine seeing that thing pass you silently?


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes I find the hydroptere sexy, but these are my favorites: Open 60's

I am fascinated by these sailing machines, designed to sail fast and safely around the world and on some of the worst seas with only one guy at the wheel.

Aviva Ocean Racing Mobile
(see the animated version, on the left corner)

Aviva Ocean Racing Mobile

Aviva Ocean Racing Mobile

YouTube - ROXY - SAMANTHA DAVIES

and this is (I believe) the most thrilling and sexy race in the world:

Dailymotion - Vendee Globe 2008 2009 teaser - une vidéo Sports et Extrême


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

In OPs video, what the heck happens at 1:35? The main luffs like they have the wind directly on the nose, but they are still moving like 20 knots. They hit a wave just before, so maybe the head sail collapses and then backwinds the main? It seems pretty amazing they can keep up that speed with a luffing main. Looks like crazy fun.


----------



## ccollins0601 (Dec 7, 2003)

Here's a class that seems to have made 'cartwheel' part of the standard sailing lexicon:

Youtube: Extreme 40 Catamarans


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

ccollins0601 said:


> Here's a class that seems to have made 'cartwheel' part of the standard sailing lexicon:
> 
> Youtube: Extreme 40 Catamarans


Yes, great series. Also on the main menu of the sailing channel (YS).


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

That looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*But oh, the money... where can I get 20 knots for $10,000 and still sleep on it?*

A Stiletto 27, of course.

http://stiletto.wildjibe.com/portfolio/Port_2009/photo_39.jpg

I miss mine so much. Easy to sail and smoking fast.
Sail Delmarva: Stiletto Stuff

The souped-up ones are crazy, with 2 dagger boards, big chutes, and extra beam.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

How about this one? It is sexy?

It's a design of a sailboat intended to make 1000 miles a day and sail at 50K.

It is also designed to pierce the waves (not going over the wave). It seems to me a wet boat, much more than a Volvo

"The performance potential of the SpeedDream boat could be best demonstrated by comparison to the Volvo70 - today's fastest monohull. A typical Volvo70 has Displacement/Length ratio D/L=40 and Length/Beam
ratio L/B=6. In relative terms SpeedDream is much lighter and longer with an amazing D/L=17 (!) and L/B=10. This means that her resistance at high speeds will be significantly lower, yet she will be twice as stable as the Volvo 70, enabling her to carry a much more powerful rig.

Unlike the Volvo70 that has to perform well in a wide variety of conditions - light and heavy winds, upwind and downwind sailing - the SpeedDream performance optimization will be focused on the narrow band of wind speed (moderate to heavy) and apparent wind (close reach, beam reach and occasionally, broad reach).

Boat will always sail with a constant heel angle (around 15-20 degrees) and her hull, appendages and sails will be designed accordingly.
Preliminary estimates show SpeedDream capable of reaching top speed in excess of 55 knots and maintaining 40-45 knots for extended periods of time."

http://www.cowes.co.uk/d/SpeedDream.pdf


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

PCP,
This is fantastic information! - where do you find all this stuff? Very current.


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Not to be morbid, but is there a video of the Hydroptere capsize?


----------



## RNGypsy03 (Oct 31, 2010)

Its not just you boyz that like this stuff!

RNGypsy03

Following the lives of Joey, a golden retriever, and Simon, a shihtzu as they leave family, friends and the midwest aboard a sailboat bound for the Caribbean Sailboat Dog


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

To the OP 
Thanks for posting that, very sweet.

What amazes me is that the solo guys in the open 60's maintain almost the same speed over the long haul. 

FYI The velux 5 oceans race just wrapped up the first leg.

http://www.velux5oceans.com/

John


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

johnnyandjebus said:


> To the OP
> Thanks for posting that, very sweet.
> 
> What amazes me is that the solo guys in the open 60's maintain almost the same speed over the long haul.
> ...


Just watched it again, still awesome...

Wow, I hadn't really followed the 5 oceans race - wished I had!



> The BOC Challenge race was established in 1982, with main sponsorship from BOC Gases. The race was inspired by the Golden Globe Race, which was the first single-handed round-the-world yacht race. Although the Golden Globe was a non-stop race, the BOC Challenge concept was for a single-handed round-the-world race, to be run in stages (in contrast to the Vendée Globe, which is non-stop). As the longest single-handed event in the world, it is regarded as one of sailing's ultimate challenges.


----------



## olgriz (Dec 14, 2009)

But they spilled the cocktails!! No thanks, but at my age I think I'll stick with more leisurely sailing.


----------

